# fatal error: could not get range information

## Xamindar

I recently moved my D-Link wireless card to another computer.  This PC did not have wireless extensions so I had to recompile the kernel.  Then I emerged the madwifi drivers which is what this card uses.

Now the card seems to work fine.  It connects to my AP and has been up for probably a week now.  

But for some reason I see this error when I try to run wavemon

```
fatal error: could not get range information
```

I have never had a problem with wavemon on this card before, it has always worked.  But in this computer it will not.  Did I forget an option in the kernel?  Have the madwifi drivers been changed?

What exactly does this error mean?

----------

## Xamindar

Nobody has had this problem before?

----------

## Xamindar

I can't believe no one else has had this problem.  I just built a new kernel and am still having this issue.  When I try to start wavemon it will show the card information like normal but then imediately quit with this error:

fatal error: could not get range information

What could cause this?  I am using a custom antenna but it worked fine (both the card and antenna) in my other computer.  Google searching finds other people who have the same problem but they are all unsolved as well.

----------

## Halcy0n

I just ran into this, and for everyone elses sake, I figured I'd post how I fixed it.  The problem occurs when /usr/include/wireless.h and /usr/include/linux/wireless.h are not the same version.  You can check this by looking at the "Version:" line at the top of each file.  I copied the newer one (/usr/include/wireless.h) in my case, over the other one, then recompiled wavemon.  Afterwards, everything worked fine.

----------

## evilben

In case that didn't work for anybody else (it didn't work for me, compilation errors):

The version in /usr/include was a few days newer than the version in /usr/src/linux/include/linux, for some reason, so I copied the one from /usr/src/linux/include/linux to both /usr/include and /usr/include/linux. Then it would compile, and it works!

----------

## Xamindar

Thanks a lot guys!  Now it works.

----------

## My_World

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In case that didn't work for anybody else (it didn't work for me, compilation errors):
> 
> The version in /usr/include was a few days newer than the version in /usr/src/linux/include/linux, for some reason, so I copied the one from /usr/src/linux/include/linux to both /usr/include and /usr/include/linux. Then it would compile, and it works!
> ...

 

That one did it for me as well, ty!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## NetTrodon

As root do the following steps

```
cd /usr/include

mv linux linux.11

ln -s /usr/src/linux-(your current ver [2.6.14 ie])/include/linux linux

```

Recompile wavemon and ready.

The files in /usr/include/linux are provided by sys-kernel/linux-headers, the current stable are 2.6.11, but now, the kernel what you use (and me use) are 2.6.14, you need this step to "updated" (not really are doing that) the headers. The new /usr/include/linux/wireless.h must be have the same version that /usr/include/wireless.h

If present some problem with this in other program simply

```
cd /usr/include

rm linux

mv linux.11 linux
```

And you have the original stable headers again.

----------

